# 2017 Cruze Manual Transmission Gripes



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Zyrian said:


> Traded in my lease of a 2014 Cruze LT 6MT For a 2017 hatch.
> 
> I've test driven both the manual and automatic and actually chose the automatic in this instance. The manual in the newer models felt way bogged down in comparison to the older one, and I found surprisingly enough that the automatic in this case has more pep.
> 
> Am I alone in this? It's actually a bit disappointing how the manual transmissions seem to have gotten worse this generation. They feel sluggish, and if the numbers are to be believed, are less efficient versus the automatics.


"Speculation" is they are trying to genocide the manual to the point people only buy autos. My dealership refused to even order a manual Cruze and when it did happen it was an L cruze. If you are used to the LT gearing then that's also why it didn't feel at home. Quite a few of us were in the eco gear set in our Gen 1s.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I hate the 2nd gen manual. The gearing is horrible, the clutch has zero feedback, and the throttle mapping is completely neutered. I went automatic after owning a manual too. I really enjoy the automatic on this car compared to the first gen - it's peppy, the transmission programming is well buttoned down, and it tries to be torquey, quiet, and unobtrusive in day to day driving. My experience with the first gen autos was that they're constantly confused and underpowered (14+ seemed to be better in both respects, somehow).

I bet the manual would probably get higher MPG in the real world since they did in the last generation. I'm pretty happy with the mileage the auto is doing though; about comparable to my 2012 1LT


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

jblackburn said:


> I hate the 2nd gen manual. The gearing is horrible, the clutch has zero feedback, and the throttle mapping is completely neutered. I went automatic after owning a manual too. I really enjoy the automatic on this car compared to the first gen - it's peppy, the transmission programming is well buttoned down, and it tries to be torquey, quiet, and unobtrusive in day to day driving. My experience with the first gen autos was that they're constantly confused and underpowered (14+ seemed to be better in both respects, somehow).
> 
> I bet the manual would probably get higher MPG in the real world since they did in the last generation. I'm pretty happy with the mileage the auto is doing though; about comparable to my 2012 1LT


I have an automatic and a manual, and the automatic returns better fuel economy. Auto stop really makes a difference here.


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

I was hoping that my next Cruze would also be a manual and you guys are now putting me in doubt.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

Camcruse said:


> I was hoping that my next Cruze would also be a manual and you guys are now putting me in doubt.


Drive both of them and buy the one you like better.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I test drove a LT Manual in Detroit last year. Other than absolutely no friction point the clutch was the same as my 2012 Eco MT. I also test drove a Premier the same day and the same route. I definitely preferred the manual but can understand why if you didn't like the ECO MT's gearing you wouldn't like the Gen 2 manuals.


----------



## 1988gmc355 (Jul 20, 2016)

Do the 2nd gen manuals have the CDV like the first gen that can be removed and help with clutch feedback? What about swapping to Amsoil fluid, I know that helps a ton in the 1st gen.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

1988gmc355 said:


> Do the 2nd gen manuals have the CDV like the first gen that can be removed and help with clutch feedback? What about swapping to Amsoil fluid, I know that helps a ton in the 1st gen.


Yes; it's the same transmission as a 1st gen Eco with a different shift linkage more or less.

I can't recall if anyone has had the 1-2 grind yet...it still felt a little strange on my test drive, but no grind. They either changed the GM fluid spec again, or did something internally with the synchros.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> Yes; it's the same transmission as a 1st gen Eco with a different shift linkage more or less.
> 
> I can't recall if anyone has had the 1-2 grind yet...it still felt a little strange on my test drive, but no grind. They either changed the GM fluid spec again, or did something internally with the synchros.


I felt like the synchros had been redesigned. Like I said there was no well-defined friction point in the clutch motion. Shifting definitely felt strange as a result.


----------



## 1988gmc355 (Jul 20, 2016)

So can a 2nd gen owner confirm that there is a CDV in these models as well? I know taking the one out of my '11 ECO gave me a lot more pedal feel upon engagement/disengagement. No real change through the throw of the pedal though. I wish I would have went to the 75W-90 fluid, not sure what the spec is now on the 2nd gens. 

I love my '11 and when it dies I would like to get a 2nd gen manual, but not with the current feedback. If a fluid change and a CDV delete (if it has one) makes it like a 1st gen, then I am in.


----------



## loveshackle (May 30, 2017)

First post. Bought a 2017 LT Hatch Manual yesterday, having only driven the automatics. Nearest available was 5 hrs away, so went ahead and ordered it because wife and I both much prefer manuals. Very pleased. Clutch is, if anything, too smooth, but gearing is strong and response and pull seem much better, especially in normal driving range (20-65 mph). Way too easy to speed on hilly and curvy roads posted at 45. Only complaint is it seems a engine seems a hair buzzy at revs in first gear, but overall extremely pleased.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

1988gmc355 said:


> So can a 2nd gen owner confirm that there is a CDV in these models as well? I know taking the one out of my '11 ECO gave me a lot more pedal feel upon engagement/disengagement. No real change through the throw of the pedal though. I wish I would have went to the 75W-90 fluid, not sure what the spec is now on the 2nd gens.
> 
> I love my '11 and when it dies I would like to get a 2nd gen manual, but not with the current feedback. If a fluid change and a CDV delete (if it has one) makes it like a 1st gen, then I am in.


I couldn't find a CDV.


----------



## Zyrian (Feb 3, 2015)

obermd said:


> I test drove a LT Manual in Detroit last year. Other than absolutely no friction point the clutch was the same as my 2012 Eco MT. I also test drove a Premier the same day and the same route. I definitely preferred the manual but can understand why if you didn't like the ECO MT's gearing you wouldn't like the Gen 2 manuals.


Yeah, I haven't driven the gen 1 Eco at all, so the gearing felt super severe. Like it couldn't get out of its own way.


----------



## Zyrian (Feb 3, 2015)

jblackburn said:


> I hate the 2nd gen manual. The gearing is horrible, the clutch has zero feedback, and the throttle mapping is completely neutered. I went automatic after owning a manual too. I really enjoy the automatic on this car compared to the first gen - it's peppy, the transmission programming is well buttoned down, and it tries to be torquey, quiet, and unobtrusive in day to day driving. My experience with the first gen autos was that they're constantly confused and underpowered (14+ seemed to be better in both respects, somehow).
> 
> I bet the manual would probably get higher MPG in the real world since they did in the last generation. I'm pretty happy with the mileage the auto is doing though; about comparable to my 2012 1LT


My only worry is the longevity of the automatic transmission vs the manual


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Zyrian said:


> My only worry is the longevity of the automatic transmission vs the manual


They've been fairly reliable since both Ford & GM use this transmission. Most common issue is leaking cooler lines, followed by clutch packs in early Cruzes. Most issues have been sorted by now; the 6T35 is simply a 6T30 revised for stop-start operation with a pressure reservoir.

Bearings and flywheels have been an issue for the manuals - neither are really perfect.


----------



## Zyrian (Feb 3, 2015)

jblackburn said:


> Zyrian said:
> 
> 
> > My only worry is the longevity of the automatic transmission vs the manual
> ...


Fair enough


----------

